# Red Meat EVO, what are your thoughts?



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

*I was thinking about switching from the turkey and chicken EVO to the red meat formula. I was going to try out the food before but I didnt want to switch up anything in Diesel's diet since I was conditioning him. No particular reason for switching other then I like mixing it up a bit that way no allergys get developed and it just lets me know what he does good with and what he doesnt. Well cutting to the chase I was wondering what you all thought about the red meat formula. I know every dog is different but nothing wrong with seeing what others think. Any thoughts of the herring formula is also welcome.

*Side note: My dog will continue to condition, I plan on taking him to a fun show in the fall so I plan on keeping him on the EVO while he is working. (I know how you all feel about high protein food in non working dogs...)

Here is the site for the red meat EVO,*
Meat-Based Pet Food - Premium Dog Food, Cat Food, Ferret Food, Dog Treats - EVO Pet Products


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Its pretty good food and its up to you really..

Though i do the same thing with my dogs and Orijen. Their main food is 6 Fish but i will buy a bag or or two of Regional Red to feed as well to give them a different source of protein.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I switched mine to EVO Turkey/chicken at 1 yr, after being primarily on Innova / Wellness puppy...he soon lost interest ...so I tried Red meat, liked it at first, but he became constipated on it and then wouldn't touch it. I've got him on Wellnesss core turkey/chicken now..he's doing well on it and loves it so much I use it as a treat.
I've also tried various fish kibble, but he seems to far prefer the chicken.


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

LOL I'm tired of telling you! Stay on the chicken!! If it ain't broke don't fix it!!! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Boogieman said:


> LOL I'm tired of telling you! Stay on the chicken!! If it ain't broke don't fix it!!! LOLOLOLOLOL


lol :rofl: thanks for the tip boogie


----------

